# looking for Ninjutsu/Bujinkan Sensei Central, Il.



## midnightfox00 (Oct 19, 2007)

Okay...Well I have not had much luck with this website yet...but I am stubborn and will try again.

Me and a friend of mine are looking for a sensei/dojo within a 45/60 mile radius of Danville, Il.  Champaign, Il would be ideal but as long as it is only once or twice a week we can go further.

We would like a dojo/sensei who tends to be more traditional, keeping most new age technique's for later sessions or omitted all together.  We are essentially looking for someone exactly like Grandmaster Hatsumi...but close to home.  :uhyeah:  Unrealistic...yes we know...but that is what we would like...the closer to those standards the happier we will be.

That is all.

Fox out


----------



## stephen (Oct 19, 2007)

So you're pretty close to U of I, although there is none listed on Winjutsu there has to be someone or someone's student there. 

You should email all of the dojo in Illinois from here:

http://www.winjutsu.com/winlinks.html

Ask each instructor if he knows anyone in the area.


----------



## midnightfox00 (Oct 21, 2007)

I have tried that to no avail...most instructors are probably too busy to try and hunt down those contacts...I can only assume at least.

That is the reason I was asking on here...but thank you for your input, much appreciated.

***Update***

Upon doing buttloads of research, I have come across a Bujinkan dojo in Champaign, Il. under Rick Spangler...anyone heard of this sensei before?  One of his students (a 3rd Dan) Alan Ennen, is, from what I can figure out, is in charge of the Champaign dojo as Rick is in charge of the Decatur dojo...please let me know of any information you have on this.

Thank you.


----------



## Bravissimo (Oct 26, 2007)

I've heard that name pop up a few times in my life before.  But unfortunately I can only remember hearing it, and not any feedback positive or otherwise.

If I were you I'd check it out.  its probably better for you to get your own opinion, since the people who like to talk the most tend to have negative views on things.

And you can look at these articles I found online.  They're written by him, so maybe reading them can give you some insight into what you'll find in his classes.

http://www.hiken.com/IBD/history_of_ninjutsu.htm

Hopefully you'll find what you're looking for.


----------



## midnightfox00 (Oct 28, 2007)

Bravissimo said:


> I've heard that name pop up a few times in my life before.  But unfortunately I can only remember hearing it, and not any feedback positive or otherwise.
> 
> If I were you I'd check it out.  its probably better for you to get your own opinion, since the people who like to talk the most tend to have negative views on things.
> 
> ...



Thank you, I appreciate the information you have linked me to.  

On a side note, I was curious if it was currently "legal" to start a dojo while only a 3rd Dan...I was under the assumption that you had to be 5th or higher...where do I find this information out at?  Where can I get more Bujinkan information in general?


----------



## Bravissimo (Nov 8, 2007)

Try out http://www.winjutsu.com/

There's lots of information there.  People can be awarded instructor certifications (or assistant instructor) and be allowed to teach at or open a school even if they don't meet the usual rank requirements.


----------



## Gargoyle (Jan 8, 2008)

I've tried a few times to contact the Champaign Bujinkan Dojo person listed on the Dojo page of http://www.hiken.com/CBD/cbdMain.htm .  No answer, so either he's not very social, or the email is defunct.

There used to be some training in Roberts, IL, but I think that might have moved to Decatur.  I have been thinking that http://www.dragonzlairmartialarts.com/ might be a place to train, if there were a willing teacher...

Regarding the qualifications of Rick Spangler, I've never met him but http://www.shinkentaijutsu.com/bb/viewtopic.php?t=631 appears to be by a person from Champaign who likes training under Shidoshi Spangler.

If you have found any reasonable options in Champaign, please post.


----------



## stephen (Jan 9, 2008)

Gargoyle said:


> I've tried a few times to contact the Champaign Bujinkan Dojo person listed on the Dojo page of http://www.hiken.com/CBD/cbdMain.htm .  No answer, so either he's not very social, or the email is defunct.





Has anyone contacted Rick Spangler himself yet? Rick's been training in Southern(ish) Il. forever. If there's someone in that area of the state he'll know. 

http://www.hiken.com/IBD/traditional/traditionalMain.htm

You'll save yourself a lot of time by asking someone who has the information.


----------



## Gargoyle (Jan 11, 2008)

I've tried to email Rick a couple times, at the email address on his website.  No reply, so either he isn't comfortable answering random strangers, or the address is old.

That said, I have heard good things about him from third parties, and someone else here in Champaign has confirmed that there is a local 3rd dan who used to teach.

I'll post here if I find anything else.


----------



## kcs (Jan 13, 2008)

Well if you are willing to go further there are several shcools in St.Louis.  I train with Jason Kratz, instructor at the St.Louis Bujinkan.  I go there once a month since I live in Kansas.  I drive 620 miles a round trip.  I asked him if he knew or heard of Rick and he didn't.


----------



## Bravissimo (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm probably mistaken, but I think that club is actually on the U of I campus.  If you call the switchboard and try to get in touch with the student activities or groups (or however it works down there), I'm sure someone can get you in touch with the instructor.


----------



## midnightfox00 (Dec 22, 2008)

Well awhile back I was able to contact the the shidoshi of the Champaign dojo and eventually got a response back, saying only that they trained in a park...once a month.  I tried to get more information but since then I have not been able to get ahold of him as I did not save the email address.  I know I should have saved it, and am still regreting not.  Good news, I now know there is a branch here in central, Il...bad news is now I can't seem to find the email again...

also almost all of the links provided no longer work.  sorry it took so long replying to all this, I just am very behind on everything lately.

found his website again...

*http://www.martialwind.com/CBD/cbdMain.htm*


----------



## pakyon (Jan 16, 2011)

Gargoyle said:


> I've tried a few times to contact the Champaign Bujinkan Dojo person listed on the Dojo page of http://www.hiken.com/CBD/cbdMain.htm .  No answer, so either he's not very social, or the email is defunct.
> 
> There used to be some training in Roberts, IL, but I think that might have moved to Decatur.  I have been thinking that http://www.dragonzlairmartialarts.com/ might be a place to train, if there were a willing teacher...
> 
> ...



Sorry for the Necro-Post...

Mr. Spangler earned his Shodan and Nidan from me.  He is a good person and budoka.  I haven't seen him in over 15 yrs but you can't go wrong with him.  Last I heard he was ranked sixth or seventh dan???   Rick is a person and instructor of high quality IMHO.

Another of my former students, Ken Harding, teaches in the St. Louis area.  Perhaps you could attend his weekend training??? Ken earned his Bujinkan Shodan from me in '89 and I believe that Rick earned his Shodan from me a year later.

I happily left the Bujinkan in the early 90's (a decade of Bujinkan hi-jinks was all I could take) and continued my Kung-Fu, Yudo and Hapkido studies.  However, an old friend of mine who is still involved with the Bujinkan, Mark Harper, told me a couple of years ago that Dr. Hatsumi has tightened everything up and now the Bujinkan runs MUCH smoother.

FWIW Rick Spangler has my seal of approval if anyone is looking for Bujinkan training...

Best,

Brian Jones


----------



## llermorogers (Apr 13, 2014)

Brian,
    Hi. Long time. Nice to see you here and glad you're still alive old friend. It's me Llermo. Hope all is well.


----------



## llermorogers727 (Aug 3, 2015)

pakyon said:


> Sorry for the Necro-Post...
> 
> Mr. Spangler earned his Shodan and Nidan from me.  He is a good person and budoka.  I haven't seen him in over 15 yrs but you can't go wrong with him.  Last I heard he was ranked sixth or seventh dan???   Rick is a person and instructor of high quality IMHO.
> 
> ...




Brian,
Hi. Long time. Nice to see you here and glad you're still alive old friend. It's me Llermo. Hope all is well.


----------



## Chris Parker (Aug 5, 2015)

Dude… it's been 4 years since Brian posted… he hasn't been here for over 2… and you've now repeated your own post with an almost identical (unanswered) one a year later with a second account (for the record, duplicate accounts are a bannable offence…).

I suggest you let it go.


----------



## llermorogers727 (Nov 20, 2015)

I had to create another account since I deleted my old email on another account and I couldn't retrieve my password. I see he hasn't been here for over 2 years. I've been looking for Brian for a while...he's pretty hard to find these days. Anyways, Have a nice day and Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## Old Judoka (Dec 14, 2015)

Don't know if your going to like hearing this, but Dragonz Lair which was in Champaign, IL  is closed down now. The building has even been torn down. I don't know if they reopened else where or not. They did MMA and Gracie BJJ there. A good alternative would be McVicker Martial Arts in Champaign. He has been around a long time and is VERY well known for BJJ and also is certified to teach Vunak/Inosanto JKD/Kali. I live about eight miles from Roberts. It's a small town in Ford County. I've never heard of any kind of martial arts there. I'm not sure about Champaign Bunjinkan, know nothing about the place. As far as the University of Illinois, ARC, which is a big rec center there has a combat room, where several martial arts clubs train through out the week. There is ju-jitsu (Japanese),  judo, Taekwondo Goshin-Jitsu and Kuk Sul Won and possibly some other styles.





Gargoyle said:


> I've tried a few times to contact the Champaign Bujinkan Dojo person listed on the Dojo page of http://www.hiken.com/CBD/cbdMain.htm .  No answer, so either he's not very social, or the email is defunct.
> 
> There used to be some training in Roberts, IL, but I think that might have moved to Decatur.  I have been thinking that http://www.dragonzlairmartialarts.com/ might be a place to train, if there were a willing teacher...
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Judoka (Dec 14, 2015)

Don't know if your going to like hearing this, but Dragonz Lair which was in Champaign, IL  is closed down now. The building has even been torn down. I don't know if they reopened else where or not. They did MMA and Gracie BJJ there. A good alternative would be McVicker Martial Arts in Champaign. He has been around a long time and is VERY well known for BJJ and also is certified to teach Vunak/Inosanto JKD/Kali. I live about eight miles from Roberts. It's a small town in Ford County. I've never heard of any kind of martial arts there. I'm not sure about Champaign Bunjinkan, know nothing about the place. As far as the University of Illinois, ARC, which is a big rec center there has a combat room, where several martial arts clubs train through out the week. There is ju-jitsu (Japanese),  judo, Taekwondo Goshin-Jitsu and Kuk Sul Won and possibly some other styles.





Gargoyle said:


> I've tried a few times to contact the Champaign Bujinkan Dojo person listed on the Dojo page of http://www.hiken.com/CBD/cbdMain.htm .  No answer, so either he's not very social, or the email is defunct.
> 
> There used to be some training in Roberts, IL, but I think that might have moved to Decatur.  I have been thinking that http://www.dragonzlairmartialarts.com/ might be a place to train, if there were a willing teacher...
> 
> ...


----------



## Shinobizu (Jan 6, 2016)

Midnightfox00,

Just came across this posting and thought I would put my 2-bits in. 

Not sure if your still around and looking for a somewhat local Bujinkan Dojo or not ..... but there are some options open here within the "Central IL. Area". 

Rick Shihan is my personal Instructor (here in Decatur, IL) and we do have classes available every Tuesday night (6:30-9:30pm).  Rick just received his Ju-Godan Rank (15th Dan) last year, and is still providing "top-notch instruction" to his student base here.

I myself (Paul Walker) have been personally training within the Bujinkan since 1996 ..... but I have been under the direct Guidance / Instruction of Rick Shihan since mid-2007. I just recently sat for my Godan Test (5th Dan) this past year. 

I train with Rick Shihan every week (as an Assistant Instructor, and also as a continuing Student) though I also run my own Independent Bujinkan Dojo over in Arthur, IL ..... My classes are held every Monday night (6:30-9:30pm).

If you or anyone else would be interested in more information about either one of these Bujinkan, Central IL Dojos, then please feel free to drop me an e-mail @ shinobizu33@hotmail.com (or you can contact me personally via: (217)-864-0653) for more information.

In the meanwhile, you can check out Rick's website @ www.hiken.com or my personal Dojo's Facebook Page @ keyword search "Arthur Bujinkan Dojo".

Thanks,
Paul Shidoshi


----------

